# Heineken bottle cap



## iRay808

Just messing around again with my macro lens


----------



## bigtwinky

I actually like the camera tilt which makes the cap look straight, good idea.

Seems like an overall yellowish tint to the image, white balance issue?  Is the cap bent?  Seems that the NE in the HEINEKEN is a bit twisted and brighter than the rest.


----------



## Bram

Clean.
Remember folks, One world, One taste, Heineken.


----------

